# Your Favorite Tristan's Lament?



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

What are your favorite Tristan's Laments in _Tristan und Isolde _?

Mine are Melchior in the 1936 live performance and Vickers in the Karajan's studio recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Peter Hoffman in Bernstein recording.:tiphat:


----------

